# 2 hours of exercise for 6 month old puppy??



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome to GRF! As for my Bentley at 6 months he needed a LOT of exercise everyday. We took at least 3 walks a day plus playing ball ect in the back yard. I had to keep him very active all day otherwise he turned into Cujo.
I could always tell when he didn't get enough exercise that day. 

In my experience the dogs all get a bit more hyper when they go to class. I always tool Bentley for a nice long walk before class to get some energy out of him but not so that he was too tired for class. 

If Jake is behaving in the house he is probably getting a good amount of exercise. Good luck. Bentley is 15 months now so we made it past that age. He's still a hand full but I love him this way ♥


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We got a similar response in our puppy kindergarten class when Bear was 4 months old. In the end, we opted to keep the same amount of exercise, but change WHEN we do it. Bear would get 30 minutes of fetch before we left for class, and we always went early to get some puppy playtime in. By the time class started, Bear was remarkably calmer. 

One of the other owners tried increasing the exercise of her lab (who was a whole lot more disruptive than Bear) and she ended up with a puppy who SLEPT through the entire class everyday from session#2-#8. 

In the end, we taught Bear the "settle" command and he knew when the clicker came out that training was afoot and his focus became sharper and his energy was spent being more mindful and learning (versus crazy puppy energy). 

If you are curious, I would ask the trainer "WHY" he needs more exercise.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree with both statements above.. It really depends on how he is after you exercise him. Is he still wanting to chase his tail, jump on you, lose focus? I would maybe increase the exercise if not do more challenging training methods to drain his energy. I also walked my boy before class and he would be exhausted at the end of class after all the physical and mental exercise he got. You would be surprised how tired puppies get after a few 'stay' 'wait' commands. They are mentally exhausted - at least my boy was! That's if they know the command first. Just remember there are other ways to drain energy besides physical activities.


----------



## Jake's Crew (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks - those suggestions help! I'll make sure to take Jake for a nice walk before class next time and I think I'll keep him on his leash and right by my side so that he gets the idea that school is not party time! 

I might have to experiment with how much exercise is to give Jake right before class. Towards the end of last class he decided he had had enough and just felt like lying down and having a rest!

Does the 'settle' command mean that the dog should just calm himself down - is there a certain body position he should be in for a settle?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley's 'settle' is laying down on his side. I find this works best for us because he's not in a position to bolt  It's also useful for when I need to look in his ears.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the question. I'm learning so much...like WHY Penny was so obnoxious when we went to class. I'll be taking Mr. Darcy early so he gets thru that initial excitement.

We taught Penny "that's enough" which we applied for any behavior we didn't want any more of. It didn't work well at first but worked out well later on. For us it didn't mean anything in particular except STOP __________ fill in the blank. jumping, leaping, biting our feet, etc. I used it for the last time this past July. At age 11 1/2, she still could get all puppy on us.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Thanks for the question. I'm learning so much...like WHY Penny was so obnoxious when we went to class. I'll be taking Mr. Darcy early so he gets thru that initial excitement.
> 
> We taught Penny "that's enough" which we applied for any behavior we didn't want any more of. It didn't work well at first but worked out well later on. For us it didn't mean anything in particular except STOP __________ fill in the blank. jumping, leaping, biting our feet, etc. I used it for the last time this past July. At age 11 1/2, she still could get all puppy on us.


We also use "ENOUGH" that tells Bentley to stop whatever he's doing. Usually it's gnawing on Ky


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Jake's Crew said:


> Does the 'settle' command mean that the dog should just calm himself down - is there a certain body position he should be in for a settle?


In our experience, the settle command should put the dog right into relaxed (vs alert) position. Relaxed is on their side, with legs stretched out, soft muzzle and soft eyes. 

We use a "mat" command to direct him to lay down on his mat. However, he remains alert. Ears perked, eyes focused, laying on his belly (legs tense and under him).


----------



## Jake's Crew (Jul 22, 2013)

Ahhh ... I see! I've been doing mat training with Jake and I think a settle shouldn't be too hard to get him to do *at home*! I'm trying to get Jake to do follow commands in public as good as he can do them in the house or backyard - which is why we are going to doggie school.

I adore Jake's roos and his fancy 'parade' (it reminds me of John Travolta's strut in the opening scenes from Saturday Night Fever!), but I guess it's not appropriate in a formal training class. I'll have to work with him to settle.

If Jake needs 2 hours of fast activity everyday then I'' do it. Christmas is coming and I have a weakness for shortbread - but I just wanted to make sure that that amount of exercise wouldn't hurt his joints. As Roushbabe said there are other ways to tire a dog out.

Jake is a pretty relaxed, very happy guy with his current exercise levels - he comes home from walks, has a big drink and then looks for his antler to chew on and then falls asleep. It just occurred to me that when he's laying down like that I could say 'settle' and that would be the start of the new command! I like it!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

As said above, mental stimuli can be as draining as physical. 

Our girl was a nut at class, she learned fast but was so excited she quickly became known as the Class Clown. To stop this I went to class a good hour before. We would walk around the building, walk around other classes being held, practicing sit/stays so she could watch for awhile. By the time our class was to start she was much more settled and ready to enter with her manners in tack. If she started her "Bouncing" during class, I would quietly step outside the ring and we would go to a quiet place where I could get back her attention, then when ready re-enter the ring. 

Even as a grown dog, our girl can get really hyper when we get to our training facility, but again, we go early and we work hard on the basics as we walk around..then she is ready and more than willing to get going as she should. Honestly I love that she is a bit of a nut and soaks up everything! 

I would work off the extra steam before class, but don't rob him of the natural excitement he has. Any dog can plod around and do what is asked, give me those that throw their heart and soul into it!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I often take our Yogi, now 1 year, to dog friendly stores or strip shopping malls to work on tiring his mind out before classes. His favorite activity is to meet new people and by exposing him to friendly strangers in these settings he trains with proper greetings and exercises his mind. As a result he is very good with meeting people. See if you have some stores that allow leashed, well mannered dogs inside- pet stores, feed stores, some sporting and hunting goods stores, some bookstores, etc. Now, that said, Yogi's trainer is one of his all time favorite people and he is over the top excited every time he sees her. She says she is high value to him and understands this reaction. To calm him and get him to behave properly, she simply turns and walks away when he does that because it makes him stop and think and remember his mantra of 4 on the floor. Once he "gets it" she comes over and gives him lots of praise. I think your trainer needs to try something like this to see if it works better. During classes we practice these greetings and believe me, it upsets Yogi to see her walk away and go to another dog and greet them. He usually gets it the second time around. He's got several other favorite people and I've told them if he takes a paw off the ground I will turn him around and walk away, then try again (we are on leash). It's working, but it's a work in progress. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Rather than increasing your exercise, I think it needs to be varied. A leash walk for a young puppy three times a day is boring!!! Seek out off leash areas for running and a playmate for some chasing and fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to GRF, JakesCrew. You've gotten good info above. I think what the trainer is talking about is giving your pup enough exercise of some sort so that he can focus in class. Two hours is not too much as long as it's varied. Two hours of hard physical exercise would be WAY too much for such a young dog. But a mixture of running around, walking, training (sit, stay, whatever), or nose work in your living room is not too much at all. In fact it will make your pup quite happy! . I used to play ball with Tucker and/or walk him for about 30 minutes before class. He was still the big happy go lucky goofball GR puppy, but with some of the frenetic energy taken off. And of course, he was always the star of the class.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Rather than increasing your exercise, I think it needs to be varied. A leash walk for a young puppy three times a day is boring!!! Seek out off leash areas for running and a playmate for some chasing and fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have to agree with this. I also don't think only leash walking is enough for an energetic pup. They need to RUN! 

But you also have to work them up to it - I have sort of followed my pup's energy level as she's grown (ie. she dictates how long we play) and how long it takes for her to get tired. My girl is now 5 months old (5.5 to be exact). On a workday, she gets an hour of off-leash play (mostly with other dogs, but lately more ball play) in the morning, another 45 minutes in the afternoon of off-leash, plus a 30 minute walk at night (that's in addition to other leashed outings to go to the bathroom). I make a point not to go to the little parkette where my walker takes her - and we go to different parks on any given day. 

On days off, I mix it up. We go to the woods to walk off leash for at least an hour (that's where we just went) or to the indoor play area with a totally different mix of dogs. If we walk around my urban neighbourhood, we walk for 60-90 minutes, with stops at parks along the way to chase squirrels or play with other dogs. We'll do something like that at least twice in the day - plus training (little five minute spurts, or just practice along the way). 

So that gives you an idea. She was definitely bred to be high energy - and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Jake's Crew (Jul 22, 2013)

Such great tips - thanks everyone! I agree that my boy needs to run. He loves to play fetch in the back yard. 

Honestly I thought we were doing great with the amount of exercise he was getting ( over 1 hour plus of walking plus fetch in the backyard and training at home and play time). I'm not sure what is just Jake's natural joy in life and what is created by lack of exercise. He's a really good boy - just pretty distracted!


----------



## Jake's Crew (Jul 22, 2013)

Ooops that should be pretty distracted in the 'real world'. There's so many people to meet, dogs to sniff and stuff to look at!


----------

